# Got Lucky: "New" S&W Model 28 4"...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I found a clean and "nearly new" Model 28 at a good price the other day. I do not think that the service stocks that came on it were original as they were dinged up pretty good. This gun has no holster wear comensurate with the beat up stocks. For now, I stuck a set of the large N-frame target grips on it.









_This one has the "N" serial number and the action was not quite as smooth as other N-frames, but was easily cleaned up and improved._









_The action on this older Model 28 ("S" prefix in serial number and 4-screw) is as smooth as I've seen on any N-frame S&W._

I paid $300 for this latest Model 28 and consider it money well-spent. The gun shoots and functions just fine...as expected.

I remember when these things were in many police holsters and very easy to find at what would now be considered cheap prices.

If I had a time machine...

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

That is very nice. Sure wish I had kept the 6 inch M28 I had back in 1980.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I understand what you mean. I have let several choice shooters get away.

Best.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice find there Stephen. I seen several at the gun show Sunday but they were in sad shape. They were asking top dollar of $400 up. No boxes or papers and two had after market stocks on them. I tried to get a Model 36 off one guy but he wanted $375 and would not come down. Oh well that's part of the game I guess. Glad you got a good one.


----------



## hkenvy91 (Oct 6, 2006)

i picked up a 6 inch 28-2 highway patrolman with (s) serial# and she is butter smooth for 300


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Money well-spent is an understatement!


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

*nice looking handgun!!*

n-frame smith&wessons have always been my favorite revolvers.......especially the tapered barreled mod 27-28s.........

LIFE IS SHORT....................


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice, and a great price. I've been noticing that older S&W revolvers are going up in price lately.


----------

